# SEC coaching grades



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 30, 2017)

Well,  well,  well.  Look who is second behind Saban with a B+. How,  you say. He threw away the East, you say.  He can't coach you say. Because everyone knows it was the depleted defense. Good ol' Kirby is almost a flunk.  But everyone outside of Dawg Nation and a few Bammers knew this


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 30, 2017)

Disclaimer :

This is not intended to be 100%accurate and 100% serious.  Or to cause any pain and suffering to the delusional Dawg fans once reality sets in....


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 30, 2017)

Before I even saw the chart I said D minus for Kirby.  It was the absolute perfect score.  He MUST shake the ingrained defensive coordinator in him and become a head coach.  And he might have to make some unpopular decisions for next year.  Like starting Fromm instead of Eason.


----------



## riprap (Jan 30, 2017)

This looks legit.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 30, 2017)

By the way, the rest of the chart is a joke.  ''B''s for the Missisippi coaches and ''F''s for Mason and Stoops???  That should be reversed.  Didn't Mason win coach of the year or pretty close to it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> By the way, the rest of the chart is a joke.



A Vol did post it..

Let's see what kind of grade the coaches get after tomorrow!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 31, 2017)

Butch Jones a "B+"??
What a crock this stupid chart is!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 31, 2017)

OMG! That's truly amazing! Congrats to you UT fans! Life champions and proud owners of a B+ coach!

Seriously, way to go, guys!


----------



## riprap (Jan 31, 2017)

I wonder if his wife will have a bumper sticker that reads, "my husband made the honor roll on a fake internet report card"?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

So what would yap grade Butch?  Keep in mind his defense was left with 1 true starter, the rest was 3-4 deep and playing out of position and had to play a 4-2-5 pretty much cause we didn't have the bodies. 

Now,  he is an offensive  guy,  not defense.  He had SEC player of year,  lead the SEC along with Bama and has put up program record numbers 2 years in a row. Everyone who is someone knows what happened,  but you jokers.  And yall know,  because if it happened to your team,  yall would be more understanding.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

riprap said:


> I wonder if his wife will have a bumper sticker that reads, "my husband made the honor roll on a fake internet report card"?



I wonder if UGA will suddenly be champions cause some recruiting service gives imaginary grades to trendy players,  knowing they haven't truly graded every player in the country?


See
Can go both ways


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> So what would yap grade Butch?  Keep in mind his defense was left with 1 true starter, the rest was 3-4 deep and playing out of position and had to play a 4-2-5 pretty much cause we didn't have the bodies.
> 
> Now,  he is an offensive  guy,  not defense.  He had SEC player of year,  lead the SEC along with Bama and has put up program record numbers 2 years in a row. Everyone who is someone knows what happened,  but you jokers.  And yall know,  because if it happened to your team,  yall would be more understanding.





You just can't make this stuff up. You are so use to excuses that all you do is start off with one..

So what would Yap grade Butch.. Keep in mind...........


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

That's facts.  I know it's a hard pill for you to swallow.  UGA has never been relevant. I guess I'd be mad at everyone too if I was a Dawg fan. Hopes and dreams


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That's facts.  I know it's a hard pill for you to swallow.  UGA has never been relevant. I guess I'd be mad at everyone too if I was a Dawg fan. Hopes and dreams



FACTS?? You wouldn't know what those were if they hit you in the face! The only thing you've got is your "OPINION"... 

Fact: UGA is more relevant than UT and has been for over a decade. Would you like to compare actual numbers to prove it? Or are you just going to go off on some rant based on your opinion?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh,  when we had that UGA inbred Dooley coach and a rebuilding Butch. And an SEC east so weak Missouri was running it? 

GA sucks, UT owns them.  Since 92 we've both been to the SECCG. Guess what?  We have been down a decade 4 coaches and yall still couldn't take advantage


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Oh,  when we had that UGA inbred Dooley coach and a rebuilding Butch. And an SEC east so weak Missouri was running it?
> 
> GA sucks, UT owns them.  Since 92 we've both been to the SECCG. Guess what?  We have been down a decade 4 coaches and yall still couldn't take advantage



You would know Inbred wouldn't you??


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

Yep

By Living in GA


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yep
> 
> By Living in GA



I think it hits a little closer to home with you than living in GA...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Oh,  when we had that UGA inbred Dooley coach and a rebuilding Butch. And an SEC east so weak Missouri was running it?
> 
> GA sucks, UT owns them.  Since 92 we've both been to the SECCG. Guess what?  We have been down a decade 4 coaches and yall still couldn't take advantage



Obviously meant to say both have been 5 times.  But you know what the difference is?  We won a National championship  in that same time period


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think it hits a little closer to home with you than living in GA...



Mom's a California girl.  But I guess you mean closer, like right here? Oh you.  Sorry dude


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Obviously meant to say both have been 5 times.  But you know what the difference is?  We won a National championship  in that same time period



So you are saying in 1992 you were relevant? How about this decade? How many time has the Vols won their division and played in the Dome? How many years in a row did the Vols not even go to a bowl game? Yep.. relevant..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Mom's a California girl.  But I guess you mean closer, like right here? Oh you.  Sorry dude



Wow, I never saw a trailer park in California.. Although when I was out there I was in the ritzier areas.. I guess every state has their bad areas..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

2007 I believe is last time we went.  So once in a decade,  which is historical worse in history.  Yall been one more time in that time frame.  Woooo. Like I said,  see post 15


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> 2007 I believe is last time we went.  So once in a decade,  which is historical worse in history.  Yall been one more time in that time frame.  Woooo. Like I said,  see post 15



Historical worse?? So you are saying the Vols aren't relevant??

How many years in a row did the Vols not even go to a bowl game? Yep.. relevant..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 1, 2017)

kirby sux and is not working out.  you can blame this mess on big dollar, slayer and nickelback.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 1, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> kirby sux and is not working out.  you can blame this mess on big dollar, slayer and nickelback.



I'd say he's doing just fine.. Giving Meyer and Saban a run with recruiting and signing players!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I wonder if UGA will suddenly be champions cause some recruiting service gives imaginary grades to trendy players,  knowing they haven't truly graded every player in the country?
> 
> 
> See
> Can go both ways



Some unnamed outfit gave Butch Jones an imaginary grade of B+ but the Vols still suck.

Can anybody explain this?


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 4, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Some unnamed outfit gave Butch Jones an imaginary grade of B+ but the Vols still suck.
> 
> Can anybody explain this?



No need to elfiiiiii. Vols are back. That's all that matters


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2017)

Bucknasty post like he has a 5 star heart! Relentless life champion of volsux nation.....


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2017)

Yep he be 1 and 0 ery week.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 5, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'd say he's doing just fine.. Giving Meyer and Saban a run with recruiting and signing players!



Recruiting and coaching are different beasts. Look at Tx, LSU, UF, ND, USCw,MICHIGAN, etc


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Some unnamed outfit gave Butch Jones an imaginary grade of B+ but the Vols still suck.
> 
> Can anybody explain this?


 
Because even though he lost every player on defense and half the o line,  he managed to do good before the injuries.


Injuries, injuries, injuries. 


Hopefully,  yall won't learn about it like we did


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 5, 2017)

I think this is great!  Y'all keep on keeping on with ol' 3 star Butch.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> I think this is great!  Y'all keep on keeping on with ol' 3 star Butch.



and they still beat the dogs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 6, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Recruiting and coaching are different beasts. Look at Tx, LSU, UF, ND, USCw,MICHIGAN, etc



Yes they are and all the teams you mentioned are better than the Vols!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 20, 2017)

No way Hugh Freeze is getting a B from me I'd say C with worse grades coming with this 3* reqruiting class we have going


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 20, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> I think this is great!  Y'all keep on keeping on with ol' 3 star Butch.



Better look at their offers. When the big dogs are offering, you might want to pay attention.  Bama already has 2-3 3*'s. These coaches don't look at star ratings. They watch film. Hold camps/tryouts and THEY decide.  Not 24/7, scout,  espn, etc. One day,  you star gazers will understand the difference. And understand not all kids can travel,  which minimizes them getting higher rankings from the recruiting services.  It's like a kid believing Santa can deliver gifts all over the world in one night.  These guys can't evaluate every player,  in every city across the nation. Mostly the kids who camp,  or come from a "clout" school


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2017)

"Bama has 2-3 3*'s'". This speaks volumes right there. 2 or 3, what are the rest of their recruits?


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 21, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Mom's a California girl.  But I guess you mean closer, like right here? Oh you.  Sorry dude



Well now then ... that explains a LOT!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 22, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Because even though he lost every player on defense and half the o line,  he managed to do good before the injuries.
> 
> 
> Injuries, injuries, injuries.
> ...



How many players were out when you played App State in the 1st game?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 22, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> "Bama has 2-3 3*'s'". This speaks volumes right there. 2 or 3, what are the rest of their recruits?



Exactly.  What Bucky fails to grasp is that you can reach on a few 3 stars that you think have a high ceiling IF THE REST OF YOUR CLASS IS MOSTLY BLUE CHIPS.  NO ONE has won a NC with a roster full of 3 stars.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 22, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Exactly.  What Bucky fails to grasp is that you can reach on a few 3 stars that you think have a high ceiling IF THE REST OF YOUR CLASS IS MOSTLY BLUE CHIPS.  NO ONE has won a NC with a roster full of 3 stars.





He's also the one that thinks the Vols are a powerhouse in college football..


----------

